# [SOLVED] Fallout: New Vegas Specific Area Crash



## Ratosai (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been playing New Vegas for about 20 hours now, and so far no crashes, only a few bugs. While playing, I went to the Ultra-Luxe Casino. Directly inside, there's no problem. However, in the Bathhouse area of the casino, I can't walk around more than 10 seconds before it CTDs or freezes. A few notes:

-Steam version
-This has happened 9 times now
-I can repeat it reliably
-Tried lowest settings
-I've tried the nVidia dll fix
-Verfying game cache always results in one file missing, even after back-to-back verifications
-I've reinstalled the game

I thought it might have something to do with the water, but I've gone to tons of other locations with water and haven't crashed. Normally I'd just avoid the area, but a quest actually requires that you go to that area, so I'm kinda stuck. Any help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fallout: New Vegas Specific Area Crash*

It's a bug in the program. If you've got any mods installed, disable them during this section of the game. You could also try dismissing your companion if you've got one with you at this point.


----------

